# The Television Show "Botched"



## fmdog44 (Jan 28, 2020)

I have watched a few episode of the show about cosmetic plastic surgeries gone wrong and the efforts to fix them. Some of them are horrific and recently a woman admitted to going to a "doctor" she knew nothing about and never sought out references. The other very sad stories are the extent some women go to change their appearance. Some look like Barbie dolls with hideous breasts, 14" waists after having rib bones removed, padded butts, etc. Lips that look like tires. I truly don't get it. It's like they must see a monster in the mirror only to create a hideous freak appearance trying to correct their natural face features. Do they realize this is a never ending process and father time is going to be very cruel to them?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't feel sorry for them at all.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 28, 2020)

Some people are addicted to plastic surgery, and sadly most of them will never look as good as me. (My mind is a wonderful place to live and play. Did I mention I have super fantastic self-esteem, but am never over-bearing.)  See this for what it is - Narcissism. JK - chill out haters


----------



## jerry old (Jan 28, 2020)

You think Anorexia might be the other end of the scale?


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2020)

Wow, I never heard of that show, but I'll bet doctors hate it.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 29, 2020)

It is sad that some people wish to have cosmetic surgery, I would never in a million years consider it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Lips that look like tires.


LOL!


----------



## toffee (Jan 29, 2020)

I have sat and the show in the UK.. couple of women have died having  a inlarge bottom' fat sucked from somewhere
to the backside given the big look -to me looks hideous ---very dangerous operation to have -even the surgeon
said so' but money talks with these so called doctors ,

to me they all look  the same person after surgery ' they only know one look its scary......


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2020)

I have no problem with someone who has a true deformity correcting it.  But I do have a problem with doctors who encourage cosmetic surgery (obviously for profit) just to "Look a few years younger" or because "Your boyfriend/husband will love your bigger breasts."

Ten years ago, I had an unsightly lump on my ear.  I consulted a dermatologist who said it was a harmless Lipoma (common fat tumor).  Most of us have them internally & they are not visible - unless they are near the skin surface.  After he removed it, he started trying to sell me on liposuction.  At the time, I had 20 lbs. more to lose.  I said, "I've already lost a lot of weight & I'm still working on the last 20 lbs. why should I have liposuction when what I'm doing is working?"  He said, "Why wait; you can lose it now in a few minutes."  I said, "No thanks, paid him the $850.00 for the ear thing & left.  Well....doctors only make money when they "Do Things."  And in order to do things, they have to sell things.

I recall after Michael Jackson's death (at the hands of another doctor), a cosmetic surgeon said "No honest, reputable, decent doctor would continue to do cosmetic procedures on him.  Instead, they would refer him to a psychologist, because he's obviously mentally ill.  And to take advantage of that illness just because he has lots of money to spend is unethical & should be a crime."
Not much different than a caregiver taking advantage of an elderly patient by stealing their life savings.
The fact that Jackson had no trouble finding doctors who not only provided him with drugs, but also were willing to do cosmetic procedures on him says a lot about their ethics.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 29, 2020)

One of the women featured on one how has had 20 procedures and claimed she is just getting started. When you stop and think about this it is curious that they are satisfied with the surgeries. Why don't they claim it is not perfect enough so do it again and again and again? Freaky stuff.


----------



## jujube (Jan 29, 2020)

There's a lot of mental illness on that show, i.e. the young man who was obsessed with looking like a "blow up sex doll" and the woman whose main drive in life was to look like Barbie, even to the point of planning to get her fingers sewn together to have "Barbie hands".  There was the man who had had upteen procedures in order to look like Superman.

It seems that most of the women who have beachball-sized breasts but want to upgrade to weather-balloon-sized ones state that it's for their acting or modeling "career".  Internet porn, I assume.

I'm sure, like all the other "reality" shows, there's a certain amount of fakeness there.  It wouldn't be hard to round up some "models and actresses" who ask for ridiculous stuff and are turned down by the doctors.  

That said, I do watch the show.  It's a bit on the fascinating side and it is interesting to see the people with genuine problems that the doctors fix.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 29, 2020)

jujube makes a good point, the more bizarre the program the more we accept it as,
"Really weird".
Examples-nut job had dinner every night with his three blow-up female dolls, probably fake, but so weird  you ask, 
He would ask his 'lady friends.'  "Sally do you want a bit of the roast beef"?
what's with this guy?"

#2 guy wants to look like a cat (or tiger, I forget) had 3 surgeries to date, had holes
in cheeks allowing him to stick 4 inch plastic threads: cat whiskers (?)
With a lot cosmetics he indeed, resembled a big tall cat (or tiger).

Yea, jujube, if it is not 'Nova,' or 'American Experience,' you need to question what is presented.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 29, 2020)

Kenny Rogers, Wayne Newton, Dolly Parton......'nuff said!


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Kenny Rogers, Wayne Newton, Dolly Parton......'nuff said!


And I didn't recognize a picture of Kenny Rogers.
Don't forget Sylvester Stallone.,,,,


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 29, 2020)

I've watched lots of those episodes....after awhile they all seem the same to me....looks like the producers and doctors did lots of info gathering on these patients before putting them on the show.....and it probably costs the patients nothing cuz they're sharing their surgery with the world, i.e., Dr. Pimple Popper and My Feet Are Killing Me.....


----------



## terry123 (Jan 29, 2020)

Dolly actually had surgery to reduce her breasts.  She said her back was killing her carrying those large breasts. Hers were natural and I have read of many women having back problems due to too large breasts.  Mrs. O on "The Talk" talks a lot about her many face lifts. She said she plans to have more.  To me, her face has that plastic look.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 30, 2020)

This topic is about botch jobs that the doctors fix with great success, due to previous botched surgeries that sometimes leave these people with disfigurements or serious medical problems....I highly commend these professionals for taking on these cases.....


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 30, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> This topic is about botch jobs that the doctors fix with great success, due to previous botched surgeries that sometimes leave these people with disfigurements or serious medical problems....I highly commend these professionals for taking on these cases.....


Not all are botched as some are unsatisfied with previous procedures. There was one with a guy that was not happy with his chin job but the doctors both told him they would not work on him and to be happy with what he had. He said he was trying to look like Superman with a square comic book chin!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 30, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I've watched lots of those episodes....after awhile they all seem the same to me....looks like the producers and doctors did lots of info gathering on these patients before putting them on the show.....and it probably costs the patients nothing cuz they're sharing their surgery with the world, i.e., Dr. Pimple Popper and My Feet Are Killing Me.....


Is doctor Dr.Pimple Popper the best title for that show they could come up with or are they stealing it from a Seinfeld espisode?


----------



## terry123 (Jan 30, 2020)

I saw the show one time and that was enough.  I am all for folks getting plastic surgery when needed but this is not normal.  These people need professional mental health help.  Just my opinion.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Not all are botched as some are unsatisfied with previous procedures. There was one with a guy that was not happy with his chin job but the doctors both told him they would not work on him and to be happy with what he had. He said he was trying to look like Superman with a square comic book chin!!


Saw that one....these docs take on work that other docs wont do or are not qualified to continue reconstruction....they do say No to a handful of folks where it will seriously affect their health in the future, i.e. infections or deformities .....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Is doctor Dr.Pimple Popper the best title for that show they could come up with or are they stealing it from a Seinfeld espisode?


Never heard of a Seinfeld episode call Dr. Pimple Popper ....but maybe she created her name from part of his show referring to that....her title show is very appropriate for what she does, jmo...


----------

